# DIY Freebase MTL juice help



## David.Fisher (27/6/19)

Hi fellow vapers,

I have recently reverted back to MTL and I have really found it to be my ultimate vaping style. 

I am now looking into mixing my own MTL juice and was hoping that someone could give me some pointers on this topic.

I do not want to use Nic salts at all...

Does anyone have a good, easy fruity recipe for me, and lastly, do you get any MTL one shots out there that are any good?

Thanks


----------



## Wesley (5/7/19)

David.Fisher said:


> Hi fellow vapers,
> 
> I have recently reverted back to MTL and I have really found it to be my ultimate vaping style.
> 
> ...



Hi @David.Fisher,

I have been mixing with freebase nic for 4 years, it's been working for me so I haven't felt the need to try nic salts so I can't comment on their differences.

I have not yet tried any one shots either.

That being said, here is an easy fruit juice recipe that I make for myself on occasion - simple to make and these concentrates can be used in various other recipes.

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3042385/Draginberry (adjust PG / VG / nic to your preferences)

MTL juices should be higher in nicotine to give you that throat hit you're after, I'm currently on 10mg but you can go as high as 18mg.

I tend to stick to 50/50 PG VG ratio as MTL devices use less airflow than DL devices, meaning thicker juices may struggle to get to your coil resulting in dry hits; can probably go to 60 VG / 40 PG but I wouldn't go lower than that unless your device wicks really well.

Let me know if you need any more help.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA (5/7/19)

Recipe is private?


----------



## Wesley (5/7/19)

StompieZA said:


> Recipe is private?



Fixed!


----------



## StompieZA (5/7/19)

Wesley said:


> Fixed!



Def gonna make this and give it a try! Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley (5/7/19)

StompieZA said:


> Def gonna make this and give it a try! Thanks



Awesome, let us know how it goes - taste is subjective and always open to suggestions.

I find that these 3 flavours always play well together, and the INW Cactus is a must have for any fruit juice recipe to give it that 'wetness'.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (5/7/19)

Wesley said:


> Awesome, let us know how it goes - taste is subjective and always open to suggestions.
> 
> I find that these 3 flavours always play well together, and the INW Cactus is a must have for any fruit juice recipe to give it that 'wetness'.



Cool, I havent mixed anything for MTL before so will give it a go with freebase.


----------



## David.Fisher (5/7/19)

Wesley said:


> Hi @David.Fisher,
> 
> I have been mixing with freebase nic for 4 years, it's been working for me so I haven't felt the need to try nic salts so I can't comment on their differences.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I will try it out and let you know how it goes


----------



## Wesley (5/7/19)

David.Fisher said:


> Thank you, I will try it out and let you know how it goes



Good luck!

Just to add a safety concern - some DIY vendors sell freebase nic in 36mg / 48mg / 100mg strengths. I strongly suggest you start with 36mg, as getting any pure nicotine on your skin or in your system can make you sick. And take the PG option, it is much easier to mix with - you will be diluting this further with PG and VG to get to your desired strength.

Here's a link for the freebase nic I used for many years, great price and no issues with the quality.

https://blckvapour.co.za/products/nicotine-scrawny-gecko

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David.Fisher (5/7/19)

i have 38mg nic, so ill just adjust this in the calculator.

I however do not have Cactus... what do you suggest i should use as an alternate ?

These are my current options;

Cherry Black - Flavour Art
Florida Key Lime - Flavour Art
Passion Fruit - Flavour Art
MTS Vape Wizard - Flavour Art
Apple Fuji- Flavour Art
Watermelon - Clyrolinx
Sweetner - Flavour Apprentice
Strawberry - Flavour Apprentice
Black Cherry - Flavour Apprentice
Watermelon - Flavour Apprentice
Banana - Flavour Apprentice
Watermelon Candy - Flavour Apprentice
Strawberry Ripe - Flavour Apprentice
Dragon Fruit - Flavour world
Raspberry - Inawera
Shisha Strawberry - Inawera
Cherrry Wild with Stevia - CAP
Sweet Strawberry - CAP
Golden Pineapple - CAP
Granadilla - Cloud Burst
Strawberry Milshake - Flavour World

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (5/7/19)

David.Fisher said:


> i have 38mg nic, so ill just adjust this in the calculator.
> 
> I however do not have Cactus... what do you suggest i should use as an alternate ?
> 
> ...


Hmmm... there really is no alternative for INW Cactus. You could add some Vape Wizard at 0.5% for the mouthfeel effect, but I cannot stress enough that you should get the Cactus, it really transforms any fruit recipe.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## David.Fisher (5/7/19)

Wesley said:


> Hmmm... there really is no alternative for INW Cactus. You could add some Vape Wizard at 0.5% for the mouthfeel effect, but I cannot stress enough that you should get the Cactus, it really transforms any fruit recipe.



OK thanks, let me see if i can get some.

Any other recopies that you could recommend with the flavors i currently have?


----------



## Wesley (5/7/19)

David.Fisher said:


> OK thanks, let me see if i can get some.
> 
> Any other recopies that you could recommend with the flavors i currently have?



Not really, I don't have any of the concentrates you have besides the ones in my recipe. We have very different tastes!

I did some googling and found this thread on ECF, maybe it will give you some inspiration on what fruits may go well together:

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/threads/diy-juice-combinations-fruits.853469/


----------



## David.Fisher (5/7/19)

Thanks


----------



## Wesley (17/7/19)

David.Fisher said:


> Thanks


Hi @David.Fisher,

How is your mixing coming along? Did you manage to get some Cactus? 

Let us know what you've made and how it turns out.


----------



## David.Fisher (17/7/19)

Wesley said:


> Hi @David.Fisher,
> 
> How is your mixing coming along? Did you manage to get some Cactus?
> 
> Let us know what you've made and how it turns out.



Hi @Wesley , 

Not yet, I will order at the end of the month.

Yesterday i bought a few more flavours from a friend and started mixing up 
some simple fruit mixes, but nothing special until I came across Mothers Unicorn Milk... man, I enjoy it quite allot.

I'm hoping to find a few more good recipes that I could follow.

I'd appreciate any good ones you can recommend.


----------



## Wesley (17/7/19)

David.Fisher said:


> Hi @Wesley ,
> 
> Not yet, I will order at the end of the month.
> 
> ...


What new flavours did you get?


----------



## David.Fisher (17/7/19)

Wesley said:


> What new flavours did you get?


 @Wesley um... Just a few


----------



## David.Fisher (17/7/19)

I'm I'm re after a good Banna recipe now. Like full on banana/ banana milkshake


----------



## Wesley (17/7/19)

David.Fisher said:


> I'm I'm re after a good Banna recipe now. Like full on banana/ banana milkshake


Wow, now that is a flavor stash you can work with!

For your milkshake base:

TPA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 3%
TPA Cheesecake Graham Crust 2.5%
FA Vienna Cream 1.75%
TFA Malted Milk 1.75%
Koolada to taste (start at 1% if you haven't used it before)

Then add your favourite banana, I'm not a banana fan so not familiar with the flavours.

Give it at least a week to steep, that's a lot of creaminess that needs to develop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David.Fisher (18/7/19)

Wesley said:


> Wow, now that is a flavor stash you can work with!
> 
> For your milkshake base:
> 
> ...


Thank you. I have mixed up a batch... Now the long wait... 

I want to try a nutty caramel / Vanilla MTL sort of juice next. 

Any opinions on that?

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wesley (18/7/19)

David.Fisher said:


> Thank you. I have mixed up a batch... Now the long wait...
> 
> I want to try a nutty caramel / Vanilla MTL sort of juice next.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, here's an idea:

FA Torrone 1.5% (dry nougat flavour / texture, some nuttiness)
FW Hazelnut 0.5 (creamy)
FA Almond 1% (subtle, helps flavours meld together)
FA Caramel 1. 5%
TFA Vanilla Swirl 4%

Again, steep for a week at least (this is the hardest part of DIY).


----------



## David.Fisher (18/7/19)

Wesley said:


> Hmmmm, here's an idea:
> 
> FA Torrone 1.5% (dry nougat flavour / texture, some nuttiness)
> FW Hazelnut 0.5 (creamy)
> ...


Sounds good. I'll mix it up tomorrow night 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

